

JetBrains PhpStorm 8 released - vasanthkay
http://www.jetbrains.com/phpstorm/whatsnew/

======
punkshui
the command line alias "pstorm" is no longer present in the current version of
phpstorm. I flagged this with jetbrains. I hope they bring this back.

~~~
punkshui
Just to let you know, I contacted PHP Storm report about this and received the
following answer:

"Please invoke ''Tools->Create Command-line Launcher". This action will create
pstorm for version 8.

Thank you!"

Thanks for that Liubov!

